# Irish sounding music



## Conker (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, so here's a request. I'm listening to Nightwish, and they have a few tracks that have an Irish sound to them that I really like.



Spoiler: Last of the Wilds



[yt]GwES9M0isVM[/yt]





Spoiler: I Want My Tears Back



[yt]JjhhY0mkfIg[/yt]



You guys know of any other bands that have that as a more or less constant sound? They need not be any form of metal or rock I suppose, though I'd prefer it. 

I really like those two songs though, so I want more music of that variety. But, I prefer to grab full albums and not pick and choose songs from albums, so I'd like a band with that sound and not "that one song by X band that works" Just my own music habits there.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 2, 2012)

Well generally if you want an Irish sound in the music Flogging Molly is a good idea.
[video=youtube;7NW29q6C4Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NW29q6C4Do[/video]
[video=youtube;VkFHKkcHNSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkFHKkcHNSs[/video]
[video=youtube;mfl7xXDR0DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfl7xXDR0DE[/video]
Dropkick murphys have it too but they tend to sound more scottish with the bagpipes.

These are not really the same as the sound you want, but they are pretty good.


----------



## Ames (Jan 3, 2012)

Does this count?

[video=youtube;D3SXa0hnJrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3SXa0hnJrE[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 3, 2012)

He's Scottish but close enough :T
[video=youtube;BQaFxPeI1Vg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQaFxPeI1Vg[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 3, 2012)

Well there's Enya *obvious answer* 

And then there's Paul Mounsey, he does a lot of Celtic fusion stuff.

[video=youtube;r4ElZ0Qu7lI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4ElZ0Qu7lI[/video]
[video=youtube;vSppj3G9fZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSppj3G9fZY[/video]
[/spoiler]

Dunno if this one counts but I'll just leave this here...
[video=youtube;b7HKktNbUCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7HKktNbUCQ[/video]


----------



## Lunar (Jan 3, 2012)

CD made some good suggestions; Flogging Molly's a great band.
I like these guys too.
[video=youtube;8sm2NdkXx5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sm2NdkXx5k[/video]
[video=youtube;74Jycofhny0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74Jycofhny0[/video]


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 3, 2012)

Not necessarily rock, but check out Clannad and The Dubliners, can't think of much else right now x_x


----------



## Conker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations so far guys. I haven't listened to any of them yet, but I will. Flogging Molly has a retarded band name, which makes me not want to bother, but since the links are there I guess I'll give em a try :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 3, 2012)

*Flogging Molly*
- Seven Deadly Sins
- Drunken Lullabies
- Devil's Dancefloor


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy shit c'mon guys. 

The Dropkick Murphys. 

[video=youtube;HzF0hHb7xMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc[/video]


----------



## Lightwave (Jan 4, 2012)

Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murphys, and Cut throat Shamrock. All great bands.

EDIT: Blood Rust Whiskey is a good album from Cut Throat Shamrock.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 4, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Holy shit c'mon guys.
> 
> The Dropkick Murphys.
> 
> [video=youtube;HzF0hHb7xMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzF0hHb7xMc[/video]


yesss

Sunshine Highway


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jan 4, 2012)

In addition to the ones that have already been mentioned, here are some additional bands to check out(I can recommend specific songs if you'd like, but these all generally have that Celtic sound):

The Tossers
Gaelic Storm (these guys have awesome instrumentals)
The Young Dubliners
Enter The Haggis
The Pogues
The Blaggards
Darby O'Gill
Great Big Sea
The Real McKenzies
Filthy Thieving Bastards
Black 47

Edit: Some of those have a bit of a folky bent to them - not sure if you're into that kind of sound, but they're all generally Irish/Scottish in their sound.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ORifieiZiP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORifieiZiP4[/video]
The Wolfetones are pretty awesome aswell.


----------



## Conker (Jan 4, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Holy shit c'mon guys.
> 
> The Dropkick Murphys.
> 
> snip


Oh, I really like that. At first I was "eh" because of the singing, but then I was like "man, I could get so fucking drunk to this music" which is a win.

Onward to the other songs.

Edit: Listened to a _Flogging Molly_ song and liked it well enough. Hate their band name though. Tried that _Wolfetones_ song as well, and it was alright. I liked the lyrics to it, but I'd prefer something a bit...faster.

Edit again. For those that posted, you guys got albums you'd recommend? I like what I'm hearing for the most part, but I'll want a full album for the iPOD. Really like that _Dropkick Murphy_ song, so I might try them first albumwise. Others are worth looking into though, even if none of them have that exact sound I'd like, from the _Nightwish_ songs.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 4, 2012)

Sunshine Highway - Dropkick Murpheys


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Sunshine Highway - Dropkick Murpheys


Not an album, but I found the album that song is on, and since you've mentioned it twice now, I suppose I could look at that one first.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 5, 2012)

Conker said:


> Not an album, but I found the album that song is on, and since you've mentioned it twice now, I suppose I could look at that one first.



wtf you talkin about albums

Dropkick Murpheys = band
Sunshine Highway = song


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2012)

Clayton said:


> wtf you talkin about albums
> 
> Dropkick Murpheys = band
> Sunshine Highway = song


The edit I made yesterday in post fifteen, "Edit again. For those that posted, you guys got albums you'd recommend? I  like what I'm hearing for the most part, but I'll want a full album for  the iPOD. Really like that _Dropkick Murphy_ song, so I might try  them first albumwise. Others are worth looking into though, even if none  of them have that exact sound I'd like, from the _Nightwish_ songs."

Luckily I was able to deduce which was the song, which was the artist, and used wiki to find the album.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2012)

Rebel Songs:

[yt]thaZ4nXf68E[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh yes, of course, The Pogues!

[video=youtube;HwHyuraau4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwHyuraau4Q[/video]


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

I make irish mussic with my violin.

id post some but you guys would not want me singing some russian love song.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Oh yes, of course, The Pogues!


Ugh, I really didn't like that. Was kinda boring. I only made it a minute and a half in though.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

What exactly is irish music.

I did not know it was a genre.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, there's Eluveitie if you're into folk metal? :3
Dropkick Murphys & Tears For Beers are pretty good as well.


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> What exactly is irish music.
> 
> I did not know it was a genre.


I dunno how to explain it, which is why I gave examples. Obviously it has its own sound, bluh bluh bluh musical taste differing from place to place with own instruments bluh bluh bluh, and people have posted plenty of Irish Rock bands and the like.

Irish music is the music in this thread :V


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh ok comrade.


----------

